# What to do in Denver &/or Boulder area



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I’m going along with my wife for her work trip to downtown Denver for 4-5 days in early October. She’s there for the whole week; thought I’d go on Thursday & we’d return to LA on Sunday. I’d like to do a few rides on Thursday & Friday while she is in meetings, then do some sightseeing, hiking or anything else fun on the weekend. I’ll probably rent a car & will need to rent a bike. I’d like to ride 20-30 miles with up to 2k climbing, or just an easy scenic ride &/or MTB in easy terrain. I’d appreciate any suggestions, including where to rent from, places to go, etc. Thanks, Terry


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

There are a number of places to rent. Here's one.
http://cherrycreekbikerack.com/

There is system of urban MUT's in Denver. I think at last count it was over 180 miles of paved trails. That should keep you busy or head west to Golden and climb Lookout Mountain and beyond. You can pick up trail maps at most bike shops.

Hiking is virtually everywhere west of town in the foothills. Same thing, stop at a sporting goods shop, REI has a huge flagship store downtown, and they'll set you up with maps.
Way too many options to list here.
I would highly recommend a day in Boulder. One of America's unique cities and biking meccas.
Have fun.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> There are a number of places to rent. Here's one.
> http://cherrycreekbikerack.com/
> 
> There is system of urban MUT's in Denver. I think at last count it was over 180 miles of paved trails. That should keep you busy or head west to Golden and climb Lookout Mountain and beyond. You can pick up trail maps at most bike shops.
> ...


Check the CU football schedule before coming up to Boulder. If it is a home game, it can get pretty crowded and crazy. Wait, we're talking about CU, so the stadium may be half-empty. 
:mad2: 

Mtn biking on the Mt. Falcon trail in Morrison is nice and you'll be near Red Rocks Amphitheater that has some hiking trails as well. There's some easy fire-road riding on North and South Table Mountain in Golden.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Mootsie & PDex,
Thanks much for the ideas. I don’t know what an urban MUT is. Are they isolated from cars & scenic? I’d be real happy spending the first afternoon exploring Denver by bike – especially if I’m not concentrating on avoiding cars. I’ll go to Boulder on Friday (no stadium problems). We made reservations to stay in Vail on Saturday & Sunday nights & will return Monday – got a great hotel deal. Never having been there, any ideas of what to do in Vail? They must have hiking & MTB trails. Thanks, Terry


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

tbsurf said:


> Mootsie & PDex,
> Thanks much for the ideas. I don’t know what an urban MUT is. Are they isolated from cars & scenic? I’d be real happy spending the first afternoon exploring Denver by bike – especially if I’m not concentrating on avoiding cars. I’ll go to Boulder on Friday (no stadium problems). We made reservations to stay in Vail on Saturday & Sunday nights & will return Monday – got a great hotel deal. Never having been there, any ideas of what to do in Vail? They must have hiking & MTB trails. Thanks, Terry


October in Vail could be gorgeous or snowing. There's lots to do, however. Gore Creek Trail on the east side of Vail is nice for hiking. Mountain biking I'm not sure - I haven't done that much in the Vail Valley. Just remember wherever you go to hike or ride, the traffic sounds from I-70 will fade and it gets very,very nice.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

tbsurf said:


> Mootsie & PDex,
> Thanks much for the ideas. I don’t know what an urban MUT is. Are they isolated from cars & scenic? I’d be real happy spending the first afternoon exploring Denver by bike – especially if I’m not concentrating on avoiding cars. I’ll go to Boulder on Friday (no stadium problems). We made reservations to stay in Vail on Saturday & Sunday nights & will return Monday – got a great hotel deal. Never having been there, any ideas of what to do in Vail? They must have hiking & MTB trails. Thanks, Terry


MUT is a muliple use trail i.e. bike path. Isolated from cars in most areas usually following Cherry Creek or the Platte River. Not isolated from scenary. Most of the paths go under the busy intersections so as long as you don't hit a roller blade'
r, you're OK. Easy on/off so you can hit a cafe or stop at REI or a park or whatever else catches your eye.

Vail at that time of the year will be in peak color and might be getting cold so pack accordingly. Just down valley about 45 minutes is Glenwood Canyon. Another excellent bike trail that follows the Colorado River for about 15 miles or so deep in a very pretty canyon. Highly recommend if you can get out that way.


----------



## jayfree (Apr 10, 2007)

MTB up Mt. Falcon is a horrible idea for what you seek UNLESS you start at top of it and only do upper loops. Then it's easy and pretty. If you start from Morrison, its a very hard all uphill grind (and very hot).

Great MTB rental program at Golden Bike, but lots/all of the good shops have demo programs that are also great. 

Great Vail hiking - ask around ... but Booth Falls is an easy close in beauty

Road biking - if you really want breath-taking (pun intended) views, go from Idaho Springs up to Echo Lake and have lunch at the lodge. Or, you can drive up there instead....

If you want to limit to a 2,000 elevation/20-30 mile ride, the loops around Lookout combined with Hwy 40 or Morrison will get it ....

Again - you can rent road bike at Golden Bike - but also most other shops.


----------



## topmounter (Jun 30, 2009)

ditto on Golden Bike Shop... they have both FS/HT MTB's and nice road bikes.

Lots of options for mountain biking in the area. Mt. Falcon would not be my first choice here (I live nearby and I prefer Elk Meadow if you're looking to climb). You may want to consider Centennial Cone (one <15'ish mile loop, nice back-country feel close to town) if you're in decent shape, but not looking for anything too technical. Alderfer-3Sisters is also a fun place to ride, a bit more technical on the north side of the park, but more options for loops so you're not stuck for 2 hours grinding out a techie trail. You can check out the trail descriptions and maps here:

http://www.co.jefferson.co.us/openspace/openspace_T56_R108.htm


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

PDex said:


> October in Vail could be gorgeous or snowing. There's lots to do, however. Gore Creek Trail on the east side of Vail is nice for hiking. Mountain biking I'm not sure - I haven't done that much in the Vail Valley. Just remember wherever you go to hike or ride, the traffic sounds from I-70 will fade and it gets very,very nice.


Vail in October is hit or miss. If you rent a bike, just head up Vail pass. A nice long scenic climb 18 miles or so to the top and it's all climbing. Any bike shop around can get you there. 

Left hand canyon outside of Boulder is also nice. Or just a loop from town around and over Old Stage Road.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I recommend repeating the Coors brewery tour all day and watching whoever's playing the Fillmore at night. The altitude makes biking no fun around here. If you get the urge to be outdoorsy hang out at REI or the Bass Pro Shop.


----------

